# New SM Buddy/Rescue Event



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

As I promised, I am introducing a new SM Buddy event. It will be fun and will also help our rescues.:yes::biggrin:​ 
It is called the SM Birthday/Got You Day/Valentine's Day Buddy Event -- for rescue.:wub:

To participate, you must donate *$10.00 or more* to a rescue organization of your choice and provide me proof of your donation. You can PM me or email me ([email protected]) with the receipt from the Rescue Organization. ​ 
Once I receive confirmation of your donation, you will be assigned a Birthday and Valentine’s Day Buddy. You will be responsible for sending him/her a Valentine’s Day Card and maybe a picture of your fluff (optional). You will also be responsible for sending your Buddy a card for his/her Birthday. You may also send a gift (this is optional) but it must not be more than $10.00 including postage. If the fluff is a rescue and you do not celebrate his/her Birthday, then it should be the “Got You” Day.​ 

*DONATIONS MAY BE MADE TO ANY RESCUE OF YOUR CHOICE INCLUDING LOCAL SHELTERS.*​ 

When you PM or email me that you want to participate, please provide the following info:​ 
1. Proof of Donation;​ 
2. Your full name and mailing address;​ 
3. The date of your Fluff’s Birthday or Got You Day.​ 

If you have more than 1 fluff in your household, you must donate *$10.00* for the first fluff and *$5.00* for *EACH* additional fluff that is participating.​ 
Buddy assignments will be made on 2/1/11 for this year’s participants. The closing date to let me know that you are participating is *Friday, 1/28/11*. ​ 
As new members join, they may participate in the Birthday/Got You Day portion of the event.​ 
Please let me know if you have any questions or any additional thoughts about this.

Now – let’s have some fun and also raise some funds for rescue.:chili::chili::thumbsup:



(And yes -- this has been approved by Jung. :aktion033​


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

aww how cool !


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

what a great idea!!!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Great idea!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Yah! More fun! Benny and Emma will be participating!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Lynn,
It is so generous of you to take on this project. Count me in for a fun way to raise some money for pups in need!
I will be emailing you in a few moments.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sounds like fun Lynn and what a great idea. Thanks for all you do for rescue.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Edie -- you know how much I care about the rescues. I know every fluff isn't as lucky as the ones here on SM. And I want to give back ,even if only in a small way.

And people are already donating and emailing me.:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Lynn, how wonderful of you to organize this! it's such a great idea! Bailey's in for sure!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Can international members participate?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Of course international members may participate, and I hope that they do. You may donate to an organization in your own country or here in the U.S. -- your choice.

I'm counting you and Milo in on this.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Great!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What fun - Sweetness and Tessa will play! You will get our email in the next day or so.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

love it Lynn, what a great idea!!:chili::chili:
Pearlan and i will participate!!:wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh that is an awesome idea  YAAAAY for the fluffs in need :wub:

Thanks Lynne for doing this (hugs). 

Kat


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Sounds like fun. Count me in. I'll get the info to you by the 28th.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am already sponsering a dog in K9 Friends (local shelter) and a kitten my lil bro found in the street. Now is taken care of in another shelter (which is also a vet clinic) since Romeo, brother's cat, doesn't get along with other cats/kittens. Romeo gets along with Snowy and Crystal the best - Romeo kitties are weird. 

I don't know if sponsering counts here for the rules or not. 




Lacie's Mom said:


> You may also send a gift (this is optional) but it* must not be more than $10.00 including postage.* ​


awee but that wont be possible for me (postage/shipment alone is higher than $10 for sending anything other than cards)..I guess Snowy & Crystal will just have to stick to sending cards.

I will send you a PM this evening (your morning/early afternoon, that is)

hugs
Kat


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> awee but that wont be possible for me (postage/shipment alone is higher than $10 for sending anything other than cards)..I guess Snowy & Crystal will just have to stick to sending cards.


Same - well, I could send something but it would have to be really really light


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh Lynn this is a great idea!!!! Love it!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Katkoota said:


> I am already sponsering a dog in K9 Friends (local shelter) and a kitten my lil bro found in the street. Now is taken care of in another shelter (which is also a vet clinic) since Romeo, brother's cat, doesn't get along with other cats/kittens. Romeo gets along with Snowy and Crystal the best - Romeo kitties are weird.
> 
> I don't know if sponsering counts here for the rules or not.
> 
> ...


Kat -- the sponsorship will count for participation.

Didn't think about the overseas postage. The point was that we didn't want anyone to feel that they HAD to spend additional money on presents -- but if you need to go over to provide for postage, that will be OK -- but make sure that it isn't something big like Secret Santa is as we really want to help rescue and have fun with our own fluffs at the same time.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynn - what a great idea. I love anything that means money for rescues. Hmmm Tyler has a birthday ON Valentine's Day. I think that means I have to donate twice as much, don't you think?? B)


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

What a neat event! I love the donation idea mixed with cards & small gifts to our fluffs!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tyler -- Maybe your buddy will have to celebrate your "gottcha day" so that you can spread out the cards.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Wonderful idea, Lynn. You do such a great job on these things.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Tyler -- Maybe your buddy will have to celebrate your "gottcha day" so that you can spread out the cards.


There's an idea!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Orla said:


> Same - well, I could send something but it would have to be *really really light*


the really really light means cards or papers/letters for less than $10 shipment/postage cost where I am. 

Thinking more about it, our only option if we want to send a small gift is to get it from an International online store but adding the the shipment address of the Buddy/reciever  In other words, the gift doesn't get shipped directly from our locations, to keep the cost no more than $10 ^_^



Lacie's Mom said:


> Kat -- the sponsorship will count for participation.
> 
> Didn't think about the overseas postage. The point was that we didn't want anyone to feel that they HAD to spend additional money on presents -- but if you need to go over to provide for postage, that will be OK -- but make sure that it isn't something big like Secret Santa is as we really want to *help rescue* and have fun with our own fluffs at the same time.


Thanks Lynn. Will go to PMing very soon...for sure before the date that you added!

I think I will stick to the option that I mentioned above to keep it no more than $10 yet still be able to send a small something from S&C 
and thanks once again for doing this
hugs
Kat

hugs
Kat


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i will be donating before the 28th .. question , we get our buddy assignments and then we get them something right ?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Is it like SS where we don't know who has who and it is revealed by the valentines card?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Yep - it's a secret until you get your first card.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Guess I better get donating soon.....within the next few days anyway...


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Count Boomer and Helo in! I will be in touch soon.


----------



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

I missed the SS deadline, so I'll be sure to get my donations in on time for this event. Lulu, Willow and Lollypop are looking forward to helping rescues.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

We are going to make our donation to participate! I love helping rescues and having fun with the fluffs at the same time  

Is the $10 gift for our Buddies birthday or Valentines Day?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

jenniferhope423 said:


> Is the $10 gift for our Buddies birthday or Valentines Day?


I thought it was for both:blush:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Yay, I'm excited and happy to donate to rescue.:chili::chili::chili: :SM Rocks!:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

jenniferhope423 said:


> We are going to make our donation to participate! I love helping rescues and having fun with the fluffs at the same time
> 
> Is the $10 gift for our Buddies birthday or Valentines Day?


I think you can do a gift for either holiday or both. Gifts are optional of course, but I think it would be so fun!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lynn:

Would it be too much to ask you to post list of who you've received the information from so everyone can make sure you got ours? Thanks!

Maggie


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

:sHa_banana: We sent in a donation to our Rescue of choice!
and emailed you a copy.
Coco, Paris & Tucker would all LOVE to participate!

This is such an amazing idea of yours! 

Valentine's Day is going to be so much fun! :wub:

We were sort of slow replying to this thread as we first thought
we would have to get very creative to work around the postage limit. 
But I see Orla has done some successful international negotiating! :thumbsup: 
It's all solved, 10 ish...!  
Give or take a little, I know the point is to help our rescue pals and perhaps send some small momentos/token of friendship to our buddies.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

BUMP!!!! 
Let's help our rescue pals 
and also send some Valentine's/B-day cards/ small parcels! 
Such a great idea of Lynn's to help others less fortunate. :hugging:

We just love Valentine's day! :heart:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jill - thanks for the reminder. Just made my donation. :chili: Lynn- I sent you an e-mail about it.  Thanks for coordinating this event. :smootch:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Just sent my donation in for Benny and Emma too!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just another week remaining to get in on this fun event. Don't forget to make your rescue donation and send me your fluff's info.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

will be donating tomm!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I can't wait to find out who Milo's buddy is! 
Only just over a week to go


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

A couple of days remaining ^_^


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

We're in! We just made out donation and e-mailed you the receipt. Can't wait!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Just e-mailed my receipt as well!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ok im a lil lost , who am i donating to , where can i donate too ? someone tell me so that i can donate tomm morning .. also after i donate i will get my buddy ? and i have to get my buddy a gift or a card ? or both ? for their bday or for vday ? or both ?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> ok im a lil lost , who am i donating to , where can i donate too ? someone tell me so that i can donate tomm morning .. also after i donate i will get my buddy ? and i have to get my buddy a gift or a card ? or both ? for their bday or for vday ? or both ?


donate to any rescue you want.
You get your buddy when everyone else does - on Feb 1 I believe.
You get your buddy a card for Valentines Day and their Birthday - and may include a gift worth less than $10(including postage) if you want.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

orla thank u


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

London & Preston are ready to see who their buddies will be! They donated to NCMR since we are helping them win the shelter challenge this voting session...and it was so easy with Paypal!


----------



## the.shewolf (Jan 7, 2011)

I just sent you an email!! I hope I am not to late!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

uniquelovdolce said:


> ok im a lil lost , who am i donating to , where can i donate too ? someone tell me so that i can donate tomm morning .. also after i donate i will get my buddy ? and i have to get my buddy a gift or a card ? or both ? for their bday or for vday ? or both ?


 Liza...I donate to Metropolitan Maltese based in NYC all the time. Google them and you should be able to locate the website and donate right on there. Then forward your donation receipt to Lynne. :thumbsup:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

will be donating to that rescue Tammy !


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

sent u my reciept !!!!!! 


Lacie's Mom said:


> As I promised, I am introducing a new SM Buddy event. It will be fun and will also help our rescues.:yes::biggrin:​
> 
> It is called the SM Birthday/Got You Day/Valentine's Day Buddy Event -- for rescue.:wub:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes -- Dolce is getting cute girl fluff as his buddy. Just one clue -- she's small and white. LOL Does that help anyone?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Yes -- Dolce is getting cute girl fluff as his buddy. Just one clue -- she's small and white. LOL Does that help anyone?


same hint for Milo's buddy?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oooo i wonder who ? but dolce says : aww ma im not worried cwause all the gwirls from sm are all so pwetty ! :wub:


Lacie's Mom said:


> Yes -- Dolce is getting cute girl fluff as his buddy. Just one clue -- she's small and white. LOL Does that help anyone?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:TIME'S RUNNING OUT. THIS IS IT. COME ON...DO IT FOR THE RESCUES!! AND IT'S FUN DONATE AND SEND A COPY OF THE RECIPT TO LYNN!!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Last day for those who wish to participate but haven't yet! A number of rescues accept Paypal which is quick and easy. It is for a great cause, and our fluffs will get spoiled at the same time.

I can't wait to find out who L&Ps buddies are, we're ready to spoil them!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

So much fun this will be for Valentine's Day!
Lynn, we (Paris, Coco, & Tucker)
don't mind which gender our Valentine's are! :goof:
Thank you so much for organizing another fun and helpful event. :yes:


----------

